# a sereous tread on Guillaume de Machaut



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I unfairly bash him lately, but all ii had were the triple cd on brilliant that i find soso, it's conceptual you have a narrator it's fun the first lisen eventually it get annoying but it's still 3 cd for the price of one, than i had some guillaume de Machaut on naxos, find it fairly more interresting it sounded better than brillant for the messe de notre dame but the second half of the cd did not move me like i wish.

Than codex faenza introduce me to some Machaut that trigger my taste toward Jacopo da bologna and Francesco Landini, good material on this cd by these 3.Lately today in the morning i bought
this cd by Heinz Holliger that were very interresting it featured modern interpretation of instrumental Machaut but i had just heard at the store Darts of love by Machaut from Orlando consort , the minute i lisen to the cd i knew i had to buy it, wonderfull polyphonie,nice record sleeve and python le merveilleux serpent, this cd remind me Machaut was not far from ars subtilior movement this is why there is a cd called unknow lovers featuring solage and Machaut.

So i guess Machaut more interresting more bold more complex than i though, have a nice day :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

We taking all threads serious , except a few that is, you know them , the hysterical ones


----------

